# difference between alfalfa bales & grass hay bales



## djstraight (May 5, 2010)

i hope this don't sound like a stupid question but could someone please tell me why alfalfa is baled tighter than grass hay?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Because Alfalfa will "pack" tighter than grass hay. Once dried for bailing grass is very spongy .
I am sure someone can explain better than I can.
Robert


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

It depends on how the tension is set on the baler. I can make a tight bale in either grass or alfalfa. Unless its super dry, I normally bale grass a little looser, especially fine stemmed grass like Bluegrass. This lets the bales "breathe" and lessens the chance of mold.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a hydraulic press on my Super 69 and very seldom change the setting between Alfalfa, grass or mixed. Gauge runs right at 80 lbs. pressure. Alfalfa bales are heavier than the grass bales but the string tension is real close to the same. As Robert mentioned, Alfalfa will pack tighter than grass so you will have a tighter bale naturally, though the actual string tension will be close to the same.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

you usually bale alfalfa with moisture to keep the leaves and that helps keeep the bale tight whereas with grass you want it to be dry.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The grass hay others are talking about may be different. Bermudagrass is the standard grass hay here.

Here baling bermudagrass hay I have more leaf shatter than with baling alfalfa. 
Baling bermudagrass at with some humidity is as important as it is for alfalfa. Not only that but in the barn bermudagrass will continue to shed more leaves than alfalfa.

At least with bermudagrass the stems are finer, and there is a higher percentage of leaves to start with.

I run about the same hydraulic pressure for alfalfa and for bermudagrass, but I have to adjust the bale length differently because of their difference in plant structure.

Good tight alfalfa bales feel solid, good tight, and equal weight bales of good bermudagrass feels softer. Throw a tarp over the stack and it is comfortable for sleeping.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

> Throw a tarp over the stack and it is comfortable for sleeping.


Been in trouble with the wife lately?


----------

